# Coconut caves + Water Chemistry



## fishcrazy (Feb 15, 2006)

I read on another message board:jaw: that adding coconut shell caves can change the water chemistry and that they will rot in the aquarium.

Does anyone know if this is true? 

thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't speak from personal knowledge on this, but it would stand to reason that the shells being soft wood would not be suitable for aquaria. When they de-compose, you will change the chemistry of your water.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Actually, the shells are very hard and last for years. They don't change water chemistry any more than driftwood does.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Actually, the shells are very hard and last for years. They don't change water chemistry any more than driftwood does.


 I did not realize that, thanks for the info Cavan.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I used the coconut shells a lot in breeding cichlids and Ancistrus. In a 160 l tank there were times I used 4 shells at the same time and I did not detect any chemical changes in the water due to them. I still use a 5 years old shell. It has no sign of rotting, actually quite hard and seems it will last forever.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Doesn't do anything to the water chemistry even when it's with newer coconuts. These are fresh coconut, with the insides removed and halved before placing into the tank. Great for dwarf cichlids.


----------



## fishcrazy (Feb 15, 2006)

thank you everybody!


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

I have had mine in my tank for over a year. I tied Java Ferns to the top to make it blend in better and it looks great. My Dwarf Cichlids love it.


----------

